# Woodcraft Pen Kit



## keepanionme (Jan 25, 2017)

I got a mailer from Woodcraft yesterday and noticed this kit. I don't know how long it's been out, but since it doesn't have instructions on the website, I'm guessing it's not that long. I'd be interested to know if anyone's made this kit and how it functions.

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/wrench-click-pen-kit-chrome


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Ha! I just got mine yesterday too...looks interesting. I was going to drive down there and see if they had it in stock just to check it out...


----------



## keepanionme (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm going to make the trip this weekend for sure. I think this would go pretty well with the vertex clickers.


----------



## Sprung (Jan 25, 2017)

I've seen a few people on the Facebook pen groups make this kit, but don't remember what they thought of the quality. It's a pretty new kit and I wouldn't mind trying it out for myself sometime.


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks good, but I can see the external spring maybe being problematic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 28, 2017)

Unique looking frame.

Les


----------



## Az Turnings (Jan 28, 2017)

Well I picked up one today and will report back once finished!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Jan 28, 2017)

That went quick lol. I like the feel of the pen. Time will tell if it holds up but when you click it it feels really smooth so that's a plus.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)

Good lookin Pen!!

But I gotta ask... Lookin at those fingers, and watching ET on TV at the moment, are you sure you're from this planet Blake??

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Az Turnings (Jan 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Good lookin Pen!!
> 
> But I gotta ask... Lookin at those fingers, and watching ET on TV at the moment, are you sure you're from this planet Blake??


Lol they look all dry and nasty from the wet goo I wiped off my micromesh!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)

I was kinda lookin at that long and skinny part! Tip of your index finger doesn't glow in the dark does it???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Az Turnings (Jan 28, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I was kinda lookin at that long and skinny part! Tip of your index finger doesn't glow in the dark does it???
> 
> View attachment 121284


On certain days it does!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 28, 2017)

I sure hope you're like 6'9" or something, cause if you're built like the @Tony Texican and got fingers like that, there is somethin up!




​

_Just be sure and leave the Burls here if you decide to go home!! _

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 29, 2017)

_Lord I apologize for pickin on Blake bout his long skinny fingers and such, and bein with the starvin pigmies down in New Guinea..._

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 6, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> _Lord I apologize for pickin on Blake bout his long skinny fingers and such, and bein with the starvin pigmies down in New Guinea..._


Amen.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 6, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I sure hope you're like 6'9" or something, cause if you're built like the @Tony Texican and got fingers like that, there is somethin up


Let's just hope he's not a proctologist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Clay3063 (Feb 6, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> I sure hope you're like 6'9" or something, cause if you're built like the @Tony Texican and got fingers like that, there is somethin up!
> 
> 
> View attachment 121298​
> ...


My wife has got fingers like that. Depending on what direction she pushes when she picks her nose she can also either tickle her cell or scratch her tonsils. What's worse, her toes. She can pinch you with her toes. That's messed up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

